# MTB Millers Pond Thursday RAW



## powhunter (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyone down for a Millahs throwdown?  Plan on doing the xcountry loop, Then the techy stuff... Jonnypoach plans on riding with his POS dump bike

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Anyone down for a Millahs throwdown?  Plan on doing the xcountry loop, Then the techy stuff... Jonnypoach plans on riding with his POS dump bike[\u]
> 
> Steveo




Sounds epic!


----------



## powhunter (Jun 17, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Sounds epic!



So your in??  Might roll it tomorrow as well


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2012)

powhunter said:


> So your in??  Might roll it tomorrow as well



I'll have to see how this week plays out.  I've never been before, but it's on my list of places to check out.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 18, 2012)

Just got back..it was epic..Thursday will be a little warmer though

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I'll have to see how this week plays out.  I've never been before, but it's on my list of places to check out.



Not sure if I'll make it or not.  I feel like I was run over by a truck after riding Trumbull yesterday, started the ride with a nice OTB superman maneuver on a rocky stream crossing...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Not sure if I'll make it or not.  I feel like I was run over by a truck after riding Trumbull yesterday, started the ride with a nice OTB superman maneuver on a rocky stream crossing...



At least it was warm out, I did that once on a cool October morning within the first 1/2 mile of the ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> At least it was warm out, I did that once on a cool October morning within the first 1/2 mile of the ride.



I actually didn't get very wet at all.  The sharp pointy rocks kept me above the water...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2012)

What time is this epic ride at?


----------



## powhunter (Jun 20, 2012)

You cats still want to do this?? Gonna be a little warm!

Steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> At least it was warm out, I did that once on a cool October morning within the first 1/2 mile of the ride.



That was a really cold morning. I know it didnt seem like it, but Paul and I felt really bad for laughing so long at that OTB into that freezing cold stream. Lol


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> What time is this epic ride at?



I know you missed this part, but this is a post for a MOUNTIAN BIKE ride. You know those things you don't ride anymore with the funny straight handle bars.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I'll have to see how this week plays out.  I've never been before, but it's on my list of places to check out.



Make sure yiu eventually get there on a weekend when you have a good amount of time. The place is epic and not something you want to rush. I am planning a Saturday or Sunday morning ride there soon, will keep you in the loop if your interested. 

Maybe we should hold the AZ mountain bike reunion at Millers? That could be epic!!!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2012)

powhunter said:


> You cats still want to do this?? Gonna be a little warm!
> 
> Steveo


Not gonna make it


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 21, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Not gonna make it


+1, too hot for me!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 21, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> I know you missed this part, but this is a post for a MOUNTIAN BIKE ride. You know those things you don't ride anymore with the funny straight handle bars.



I can still wear my spandex and fluorescent yellow fingerless gloves though.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 21, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Make sure yiu eventually get there on a weekend when you have a good amount of time. The place is epic and not something you want to rush. I am planning a Saturday or Sunday morning ride there soon, will keep you in the loop if your interested.
> 
> Maybe we should hold the AZ mountain bike reunion at Millers? That could be epic!!!


It's definitely on my list.  Let me know when you're heading there again.


----------

